# Zombie Cake



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you have a zombie cake photo to share? How about this one?

Zombie Cake


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wait!? That is a cake....so awesome!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing. I showed it to Shane and at first he said "Great Makeup" .....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's one gorgeous zombie cake!

Here's another:










More at this site:

http://www.holytaco.com/25-zombie-cakes/


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

WOW,those zombie cakes are friggin cool!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing. I want to collect them and put them on a shelf, not eat them!

*EDIT:* Check the age out on the tombstone of the bottom cake...that kid has the coolest parents...or the most frightening, lol!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love both of those. The first is amazing.










http://internetsiao.com/minecraft-cake-takes-the-cake/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Now I have Zombie cake envy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Amazing. I want to collect them and put them on a shelf, not eat them!
> 
> *EDIT:* Check the age out on the tombstone of the bottom cake...that kid has the coolest parents...or the most frightening, lol!


:jol: Hey Sawtooth.....are you crazy???? It's CAKE!!! We have to eat it, because it's CAKE.... (I think I've made myself clear...)


----------

